# Lowering springs questions



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I am in the hunt for lowering springs, I am mainly interested in the Eibach Pro Kit. I have a few concerns/questions about lowering springs. I plan on keeping the car for a very long time as a dedicated dd.

1. Would I need to look into upgrading anything else in regards of installing lowering springs.

2. Like I said before I plan on driving this car every where for a long time. I drive on a lot of back roads/country roads so is there anything I need to look out for? I know holes lol.

3. How difficult is it to drive in winter/ice with the lowering springs installed?

Thank you guys!


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Iam in the same boat. Thanks trevor. Been lookin at LO springs.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No problem, just waiting for some experienced/educated answers before I jump on some lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes you will be fine if you just purchase lowering springs however any qualified tuner would recommend you doing other minor suspension mods to go along with the new springs ( such as strut and sway bars, rubber bushing etc) I ran pedders springs back in 2011 without any struts and it still handled awesome! Good luck.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yes you will be fine if you just purchase lowering springs however any qualified tuner would recommend you doing other minor suspension mods to go along with the new springs ( such as strut and sway bars, rubber bushing etc) I ran pedders springs back in 2011 without any struts and it still handled awesome! Good luck.


Please enlighten me more on this strut and sway bars and rubber bushing etc. I'm open to all information sir.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If your not looking for performance just upgrade the endlinks and you'll be good. Lowering springs for the cruze are for looks only since we have no offerings for sturts


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Are these the endlinks that you are talking about?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Subbed.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have had the pro kit on for about a year now and love it. I installed myself (not recommended unless you know what your doing) and have not upgraded one thing. I would recommend end links and will be doing mine eventually but my car is pretty much going to be driven till It dies, then fixed then dies again lol. My still fix who knows. I have driven in snow, rain, sleet, ice and sun and it handles nicely in all. Had to watch I didn't tear my eco lip off on snow or I'm famous for pulling up on the concrete blocks in parking lots. The steering is alot more responsive and alot more form without killing you on a daily drive. Medium to large bumps are felt alot more but small feel about the same. Gave my eco a nice drop without scraping everywhere. Over all 
1.be aware you may have to replace struts sooner if you hit alot of bumps

2. Look out for objects in the road. You will be lower, not scraping but enough to pick stuff up (drug a tree branch for about a mile...)

3.again watch for high snow/ice. Other then that remember steering will be alot more responsive but hopefully you can get used to it before snow. 

Hope that helps. I can post a pic of the drop on my eco if wanted.


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Iam down for some pics of your car. Pics make everything better.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm just mainly wanting low. If that helps anything. I greatly appreciate all the information coming in.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I personally have an ltz and am wondering how low the eibachs would take me.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'm just mainly wanting low. If that helps anything. I greatly appreciate all the information coming in.


Then springs are not what you want. Get coilovers the generic Ksports/DG/CX pretty much any 32way will do fine for going low. But remember low is not good


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> Then springs are not what you want. Get coilovers the generic Ksports/DG/CX pretty much any 32way will do fine for going low. But remember low is not good


Well I don't want to go scraping ground low lol. I just want a little drop in ride overall.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Well I don't want to go scraping ground low lol. I just want a little drop in ride overall.


I'm the same as you. Just want a noticeable drop without having to get the ramps out for speedbumps etc.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok so going to get some new pics hopefully in a few days sorry for the delay but I actually found a few when I was parked next to my brothers eco and a random rs lol. And an old one before my retro. 





Parked next to both your can see the drop from about both models. I am running 225/45 18's(same tire and wheel size as ltz. Are actually about .5 in shorter the eco wheel/tire assy.)
Hopefully that helps a few of you. If there are any specific pics you would like to see let me know. Hope that helps!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What do you have, springs or coilovers?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> What do you have, springs or coilovers?


Eibach springs


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah, how do you like them, and how long have you had them for?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

A little over a year now and I love them. Alot more stiff without being a rough ride. I had them on my cobalt ss as well and loved them on that car. 


Quick gas station pic


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I think I know what I'm getting then. Thank you sir.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Well I think I know what I'm getting then. Thank you sir.


Agreed. Only a matter of when now.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Remember to get a front end alignment done after installing your Eibach Prokit. Lowering the Cruze introduces some significant toe-out into the front of the car, which will reveal itself as excessive tire wear.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Remember to get a front end alignment done after installing your Eibach Prokit. Lowering the Cruze introduces some significant toe-out into the front of the car, which will reveal itself as excessive tire wear.


Thank you sir. I'll make sure of that! I don't want that to happen lol.


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks trevor and everyone who helped out with this thread. Before I was hesitant with springs with how sometimes the snow comes down in just hours in Indiana but iam over that now. What springs r u thinking btw?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Atlantis_Ro5e said:


> Thanks trevor and everyone who helped out with this thread. Before I was hesitant with springs with how sometimes the snow comes down in just hours in Indiana but iam over that now. What springs r u thinking btw?


Ebonics pro kit possibly, and I know lol that's my only fear.


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Iam thinking H&R's. If you wanted too zzp has upgraded sway bar endlinks for 20 bucks each.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Atlantis_Ro5e said:


> Iam thinking H&R's. If you wanted too zzp has upgraded sway bar endlinks for 20 bucks each.


I'm just going to go with what gives a good drop and look. I might have to look into that. Getting ready to drop a good amount into new tires shortly.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I may just be more partial to eibach due to my experience however I haven't heard much good from other springs. Seems others are bouncy. Eibach has seemed to find a happy medium between drop, ride and pre-tention(keeping your shocks alive lol) just my .02


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

From what I gathered you cant go wrong with either one. Are you upgrading your rims or keeping the 16's


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm definitely gonna go with eibachs. Seem to be the most used and liked option short of breaking the bank on coilovers.


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Well for trevor and Austin, they have eibach pro kit on auto anything with a rebate that makes them $217 which is the cheapest ive found


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a $25 gift card to bad news racing so I might go that route lol. And yes I have the Eco wheels that I'll be putting on soon. I want to debadge soon also.


----------



## jguajardo8 (Jul 27, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> I have a $25 gift card to bad news racing so I might go that route lol. And yes I have the Eco wheels that I'll be putting on soon. I want to debadge soon also.


Can you post pics once you have it all installed. i want to lower my eco and i also want to keep my wheels. thx!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

jguajardo8 said:


> Can you post pics once you have it all installed. i want to lower my eco and i also want to keep my wheels. thx!


Found an older thread of a lower eco on eibach and stockers
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12361


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm also looking into putting some Eibach lowering springs on my '14 LT but was curious about warranty issues. Has anyone been told it voids the B2B warranty? It would make sense they wouldn't cover suspension issues during the B2B time frame if you had aftermarket parts installed, but to say it completely voids the warrant doesn't make sense to me?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Most dealers won't cover parts that have been modified but will cover others. However if you lower it and hit and bend something they can deny replacing it due to your suspension. Some dealers will still cover it even if it is the fault of the springs. It all really depends. Overall it will prob void your suspension warranty but is worth it imo. It is a new car. And if something breaks the upgrade it lol.


----------

